# eating bugs?



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
In the spring when earth worms are slithering all over our street, our dogs can't get enough. They like them dry, mostly. We can barely walk because their noses are on the ground sniffing out earth worms. You'd think they had beagle in them, they are that obsessed with earth worms.
Doesn't seem to bother their appetite or the outcome....


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Khaleesi my spoo isn't a bug eater BUT my Pomeranian is. Little Bear is pushing 10 and he's done this behavior since I first adopted him at 4 months old. I remember asking a vet is it harmful for my little guy when he was 6 month he said, "likely no and he'll grow out of the behavior." Here we are 10 years later and it's raining outside, Little Bear is sniffling out earthworms as he does every rainfall. He's a raw diet eater and had been dry dog food eating holistic brands six year prior, diet change makes no difference, we are sure he just likes the way they taste and there's no stopping it. Come to think of it my Pomeranian Draco is an excellent fly catcher and he also eats them.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Funny, I had forgotten all about Cammie's bug eating. But when she was a puppy -- not even full grown -- she was a very skilled beetle hunter. I never even knew that I had beetles in my yard. But she knew and she found them , killed them, and ate them. The only thing I minded is that it sometimes took a while for her to kill them. I don't like to see any animal suffer, even a beetle. But she would pounce on them and play with them like a cat would. Poor little buggies. She hasn't done that since she was a puppy.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wild dogs and foxes eat a lot of bugs. They especially like moths. They are a healthy part of their diet. Gracie likes ants and will gobble then up as they leave their nest.
Eric


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

My Phoenix loves earthworms and snails...and after it rains it's like a mini smörgåsbord for him. He chases butterflies and moths as well, but to my knowledge he's never caught one, but I'm sure if he did he'd eat it, or at least try. So far he's suffered no ill effects from his bug diet and for whatever reason it gives him great pleasure to munch them so I just let him.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

A few decades ago, my parents had a GSD that used to stand by the rose bushes and catch bees mid-flight. She'd grab them right out of the air. Sometimes she'd look as if she had been stung, but she'd always be back trying to catch the next one.


----------

